
2017 will be the year of interactive email - davesuperman
https://medium.dave-bailey.com/2017-is-the-year-of-interactive-email-b6c1c4960c72?source=linkShare-76d546ffa445-1476812643
======
djyaz1200
"You actually own your mailing list. There is no pay to play — just send them"

~~~
davesuperman
Yeah! To hell with gaming the algorithm of the day.

